# Modified Chevy Volt Battery Pack Module



## Hugh-Falls (Aug 9, 2010)

The Volt battery pack module's unusual shape with the coolant manifolds at the base makes it difficult to apply them in a compact installation. Leaf cells are being used where space is limited even though the cost is many times more. Why not modify the Volt modules?

In many applications, heating and cooling of the Lithium cells is not a consideration and will not be provided and the manifolds are an unused useless space waster. Why not simply remove the manifolds? The modules are held together at the top with banding straps. If the manifolds were cut away, the tie rod holes and tie rods would be gone but banding could be substituted and should be able to secure the cells at the bottom.

Cutting away the manifolds could be done with a radial saw, table saw, or even a hand saw. The resulting module would be more compact, more convenient, and much more economical than an equivalent voltage Leaf arrangement and without the need to do any cell connecting wiring.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

This had been done before. Check here (1/3 of the page):
http://www.schultzengineering.us/delta-11-12.htm

I don't think it's a very good idea to cut the pack like this. But if your application requires it, go for it.


----------



## Hugh-Falls (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Eldis for this very useful reference.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Early on in the mcrat thread, they were disassembling down to pouch level. Then the op went away. I cant really see a compelling reason why you have to have them in those big heavy cases, other than it is really convienent.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

piotrsko said:


> Early on in the mcrat thread, they were disassembling down to pouch level. Then the op went away. I cant really see a compelling reason why you have to have them in those big heavy cases, other than it is really convienent.


I remember reading some thread long time ago about separating the individual cells. Probably the one you are mentioning. If I recall correctly, the person stated that separating those welded terminals is really difficult and easy to screw up. Not sure if anyone found a good/reliable way. Volt pack is over-engineered for 99% of applications, no arguing about that.


----------



## Maniaccts (Nov 7, 2015)

I had seen people cutting cell tabs and seperating them. I plan on doing a 24v module myself but am a little intimidated. It is extremely dangerous to yourself and to your battery. One wrong move can release a mass amount of energy. 
P.S. Hugh if your still interested I still have some modules available.


----------



## Glocker40 (Dec 20, 2015)

What about just using a voltage reducer? I have a 48 volt pack on the way to serve double duty. First as a battery for our RV camp trailer, using a 48 volt to 12 volt reducer, and second in my 48 volt golf cart powertrain powered off road buggy. I though about cutting the 48v pack into (4) 12v sections and having plugs so I can connect as 48v in series, or 12v parallel. For now, just going to use a voltage reducer. What is the preferred charger and charging method for Chevy Volt batteries?


----------



## Glocker40 (Dec 20, 2015)

What about just using a voltage reducer? I have a 48 volt pack on the way to serve double duty. First as a battery for our RV camp trailer, using a 48 volt to 12 volt reducer, and second in my 48 volt golf cart powertrain powered off road buggy. I though about cutting the 48v pack into (4) 12v sections and having plugs so I can connect as 48v in series, or 12v parallel. For now, just going to use a voltage reducer. What is the preferred charger and charging method for Chevy Volt batteries?


----------



## Maniaccts (Nov 7, 2015)

You can charge the cells to 4.2v I recommend cut off voltage at 4.15. So 49.8 volts for your 48v module. Any lithium ion charger should work great for charging. The higher the amperage the quicker it'll charge, I just wouldn't go above 20 amp.


----------



## halestorm (Apr 28, 2009)

I did essentially that, and fit them into a Porsche,

http://914electric.blogspot.com/

I'm a terrible blogger so it's out of date but I'll try to update it soon. I've attached a couple of photos from last night. Anyway, I disassembled and re-assembled a Volt pack. I preserved the cooling. I have actually a couple of extra 24v modules in addition to what's in a standard Volt pack, assembled to create a 216v/90Ah pack.


----------



## CFECO (Sep 15, 2015)

Old post I know, but how did the Volt battery work out on the RV and your buggy? I am doing the exact same thing, plus I need to use it for a 24volt water pump at a remote mining location.


----------

